# Need some help guys!



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Well i wouldnt be suprised to find just as exelent info about snakes here as i would about piranhas in the other forums.

Im a total newb, only contact ive had with snakes was one time when i was seven, i caught something i thought was a "steel snake" a harmless, legless lizard, turned out to be a juvenile viper.
(only venamous snake in norway), and ofc it tagged me on the hand. Nice little bite, emptied its entire venom supply (only the baby's do that) and landed me 1 week vacation from school, but nuff of that.

My GF has for a long time wanted a snake, ball python to be more precise.
And we are now planning to get one.

Reason for choosing the ball python is merely becuse of size. She wants a snake she can handle and feel "safe" around.

What im wondering is: Id like a snake with a more vibrant colors and patterns, and im not shure if ball pythons come in different colors. When i googled for it many colors and different patterns came up, but im a newb so i cant see if its really a ball python or any other constrictor.

So the question is:
Is there any other snakes that grow aprox to the same size as the ball python ( or smaller ) ??
That perhaps have more of the coloration im looking for.
Pics and genreal info and pics of the ball python or any other snake would be much apreciated!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

try looking at the king and milksnakes if you want colour








http://images.google.com/images?sourceid=n...sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx wayne, those are def great looking snakes, but my GF would be terrified of em. 
i guess i should have stated that it need to be a python of some sort. she thinks they are cute.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Your standard ball python is not going to be very colourful at all. The more expensive ones are going to be expensive. Like any of the ones with the white lengths on them, the piebalds, are going to cost an obscene amount.

There are pythons out there that have amazing colouration but for the most part they are not considered a 'beginner snake' and carry much heftier care requirements, not to mention their initial price tag is often a lot more as well.

Why not go out to some pet stores with your girlfriend and take a look at some of these snakes? Take a notepad with you, scribble down names, and then go and do some research on them.

Type the name of the snake you found into Google along with the words 'care sheet' and you will bring up care info on the snakes regarding temperatures, enclosure size, etc.

When you do decide to buy make sure you have everything at home already. This includes the enclosure, heat source(s), etc. It's important to have this all set up ahead of time, imo, in order to make sure none of the products are faulty and to minimize stress on the animal when bringing it home from the pet shop.

It's too bad your girlfriend is only interested in pythons... There are some really colourful and great milk, corn and king snakes out there that would make for solid starter snakes.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

it all depends on what you want to spend, you can get many different ball pythons from the nomal phase ones (cost about 80 bucks) to albino (which cost 2500 bucks). i found there are huge price jumps when looking at balls.

i know of 12 types of ball pythons all different in a way. _what colours are you looking for_? cause you can get a ball python that has less black and more yellow/gold.

all you need to do is buy a book "reptile keepers guides: ball pythons facts and advice on care and breeding, full colour photos" or any other that talks about ball pythons. or seach the web for a breeder or online store selling them and find one you like write down it name on paper and bring it to your pet store to see if he can get one.

it is a shame your g/f doesnt like kings, milks, and corns cause there super colourful and widely avaliable. they are really easy to handle and care for.

all the other pythons i know of arent a good starter snake (ex. scrub python super aggressive), or they just get to a much larger size (ex. green trees, larger and you cant handle them). i personal like the normal phase ball python then its the albino but that just cost so much money.

dark FrOsT


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

how bout one of these









A python and colourful









oh its a bismarck ringed python


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

was looking at irien jaya carpet pythons, yours Mettle is awesome.
would pass the size test?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

wayne the pain said:


> how bout one of these :nod:
> 
> A python and colourful
> 
> ...


Nice snake but not a "beginners" ssnake if you ask me .. just stick with the ball python for a while .. and once you and your GF are infected by the herp virus .. you can get everything you want. Just get some expierence with it first.

just my 2 EUR cents

edit : and even balls are not beginner snakes. I would suggest a corn snake instead. Balls can be horrible eaters and are stressed easy.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I started out with corn snakes... they come in so many different color morphs its rediculous. they're nice easy beginners snakes and I think I only had one that was really a fussy eater, don't need absolutely huge enclosures (I think we had our pairs in custom built 30g long and lows).

we had anerytheristics, okatee, one that was part emory rat so he had beautiful red tones and a double pattern, amelynistics, lavendars, snow phase, candy cane varients.... you name it!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I gotta agree...and there are some beautiful Rat Snake variants out there, too...why do the words "Apalachicola" and "Miami phase" come to mind?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

wayne the pain said:


> how bout one of these :nod:
> 
> A python and colourful
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Bismarks only hold that insane contrast as neonates.......even long term animals several generations selectively chosen for color and locality (plays a BIG part which part of the island they come from) are not so brilliant....and they are definately NOT beginner snakes.

Can you obtain pretty ball pythons..yes.......but the "morph" craze that is present here in the US is not so worldwide in desire...although more and more of its influence is now felt in the UK and parts of Europe, the european markets are hard to find "spiders" "bumble bees" etc.... for reasonable prices.

I would have to say that the "corn" snakes (red ratsnake) is a good choice....but so are some of the other ratsnakes....length is a slight issue with things like Blue -beauties, and trinket snakes, but they are good snakes readily available through captive efforts and are beautiful..

Personally I strongly suggest and HIGHLY endorse the Rosy Boa as a first snake. It is docile by nature stays small, is extremely beautiful and is available ina LARGE variety of colors that occur naturally in the wild......

The following link will show you several different locality colors available...

http://www.localityrosys.com


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Croc, I remember there being some complaints about Rats not native to the U.S./N/A not being as friendly as captives--have you heard those as well and what is your take on them?

(Corey, I'm not trying to derail--just trying to make sure that we limit your choices if there are some snakes out there under the name "Rat Snakes" that would not be apropos for your situation!)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Chil....good question......Even northa maerican Pantherophis species like black rats, Tx rats etc....can be serious obnoxious critters....

If obtained as *captive bred and hatched* neonates then you really have few propblems with even the old world Ealaphe.......but as I said above Nothing beats the Rosy Boa as the first snake....There are many species that CAN do well as beginner species, but in this instance he is specifically looking for small, and colorful.....and so my recomendation and endorsement....

Old world Elaphe as wild caughtadults can be problematic species...(but like I said earlier here...so can native north american species)....the whole trick ESPECIALLY for newbies in my opinion is well started captive bred and hatched/born species.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Chil....good question......Even northa maerican Pantherophis species like black rats, Tx rats etc....can be serious obnoxious critters....
> 
> If obtained as *captive bred and hatched* neonates then you really have few propblems with even the old world Ealaphe.......but as I said above Nothing beats the Rosy Boa as the first snake....There are many species that CAN do well as beginner species, but in this instance he is specifically looking for small, and colorful.....and so my recomendation and endorsement....
> 
> Old world Elaphe as wild caughtadults can be problematic species...(but like I said earlier here...so can native north american species)....the whole trick ESPECIALLY for newbies in my opinion is well started captive bred and hatched/born species.


lol also not trying to derail here... but question about captive breds.... does generational captive breeding have a difference to having one wild caught parent? my one female was het for anerytheristic and her mother was wild caught (supposedly) - she was probably one of the nastiest corns i've ever met, and she was throughly handled from a neonate.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Yestink it can have impact.....much like any other breeding...say (because its you) boston terriers.....







...disposition of the parents can definately be a factor that is herediatry..but this is not an absolute either...I have had eggs deposited from wild caught animals that were hatched in captivity and they were fantastic animals........much like the english language there are exceptions to almost every rule......but the general rule is still a good one to go by, and in the case of newbies, I feel essential!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> was looking at irien jaya carpet pythons, yours Mettle is awesome.
> would pass the size test?


??


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Corey...Carpet pythons will get much longer than what you are looking for......They are beautiful snakes. They are fairly docile snakes but can bite and are very strong constrictors. If you and your girlfriend don't mind ending up with a 6+ foot snake they may be an axcellent option......although their humidity requirements are more substantial than many of the "newb" friendly species already listed.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx crock!

ill get the equipmnet, no worries there. but the size thing is up to my GF. i would not mind. she might.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

If you are looking at Carpet Pythons here is a link to a breeder in Norway. This breeder is the one who started the whole Jaguar line of Carpet Pythons so when you look at his prices be ready for a bit of a shock but I would e-mail him to ask about other 
available carpets. Also here's an article on Carpet Pythons that might help you . Best of Luck!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

great stuff red eyes thank you very much!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> great stuff red eyes thank you very much!


No problems!


----------

